# I need some job advice please



## Tamper84 (Aug 9, 2013)

The company that I work for may or may not be shutting down, but until the 27th of August nobody will know for sure. Until that time they are doing lay offs and cut backs. I'm a weldor there, and there is 46 of us employed as weldors in the plant. After the cutback there is only going to be 18 left. So I won't be welding, I will end up on the production side of the plant if I don't get layed off. 

Now, if I stay working there, I'm going to have to take a 5 dollar an hour pay cut. Roughly 200 bucks a week, that's going to hurt. But I will still have a job, so that's a good thing. Also, 9 years ago I had 19,000 bucks tied up at Hobart Institute of Welding Tech. Also, if the plant stays running, I will have a chance to get back to welding, just don't have a clue when. It's a union plant, so I have to wait until my seniority will get me back there. 

If you where in my boots, what would you do? Would you stay there and see what happens? Or would you start looking for another welding job? There are other jobs out there right now for weldors in my area with all of the natural gas drilling going on around here. 

Another thing to think about is there is an old boss of mine that works at a machine shop. He told me to give him a call if I need a job. I'm going to call him, and see if I can pick up some hours there (and maybe learn a thing or two) to try and make up the money I will be losing. 

I know this post has absolutely nothing to do with machining, I'm just looking for advice.  I have honestly never been in this situation before. 

Thank You,
Chris


----------



## Richard King (Aug 9, 2013)

I was down in Oklahoma last winter and they could not find enough certified welders to work at the refineries.  Also up in ND they are looking for welders to work in the oil-fields.  I met a young man from Ohio on an airplane going home for 2 weeks.  He said he was a carpenter by trade, but when the bottom dropped out of home building in Ohio a few years ago, he drove his pick-up to ND and got a job as a laborer on a oil rig.  Now he is a pipe rigger on top of the rig.  He told me he made $24.00 p/h 12 hours on 12 hours off, overtime after 8, 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off.  He sias he has never made so much money in his life.  He flies home on his 2 weeks off. He said it's rough being away from his family, but his wife says the money is nice.   If the Keystone pipeline ever happens welders will be making some real big bucks.   Good luck.   Rich


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 9, 2013)

Certified welders in Ct. often break $28.00/hr. A welder for the state lives across the street and his rate is $34.00/HR. As Richard said or eluded to maybe you should extend your search. It's got to be extra tough for you with your wedding is sight.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yes it is tough with my wedding in sight. Starting out a marriage with a traveling job may not be good. Plus if a child is ever involved........  

I did forget to mention I do have an ASME high pressure pipe cert. I have thought about going and buying a welding rig to go out on these gas wells/pipelines. But that means going in debt right now and that's probably not a great idea at the present moment in time. Nor do I know who to talk to about getting hired on. Although I could just go to a work sight and just ask. :thinking:

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris,
the best thing you can ever do for yourself and your family is to seek the best employment for your situation.
never listen to the voices who say that you can't accomplish something.
you are qualified to do a lot of work, take those strengths and turn them into cash.
Don't be afraid of moving forward when the fruit from the tree is gone.

My 2 cents is never accept less than what you deserve or desire, you'll live happier.
we can't control things beyond our power, but we can control how we act or what we do when it does happen.

good luck lmk what happens!!
mike


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 9, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> The company that I work for may or may not be shutting down, but until the 27th of August nobody will know for sure. Until that time they are doing lay offs and cut backs. I'm a weldor there, and there is 46 of us employed as weldors in the plant. After the cutback there is only going to be 18 left. So I won't be welding, I will end up on the production side of the plant if I don't get layed off.
> 
> Now, if I stay working there, I'm going to have to take a 5 dollar an hour pay cut. Roughly 200 bucks a week, that's going to hurt. But I will still have a job, so that's a good thing. Also, 9 years ago I had 19,000 bucks tied up at Hobart Institute of Welding Tech. Also, if the plant stays running, I will have a chance to get back to welding, just don't have a clue when. It's a union plant, so I have to wait until my seniority will get me back there.
> 
> ...



If you want to travel. Jeff Boat in Jeffersonville, Indiana, will be adding a new shift. Also they are building two new bridges in Clark County, Indiana.  Good Luck


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Aug 9, 2013)

If I were still working (I'm retired now) and the company I worked for put out a notice like that, I would have my resume out all over town that night.

You certainly don't want to have to work 2 jobs just to stay even. Most people worked 2 jobs to get ahead so they can buy a house.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do, but I certainly wouldn't look to fondly on a $5.00 per hour pay cut.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am working on my resume as we speak. Its been a while since I had too. But yes, Im not looking fondly at a 5 dollar an hour pay cut. Plus it seem dang near stupid, to pay money for the education I have, and not use it. But I also understand, I have to do what I have to do to provide for my family. And I just bought my house last year. The fiance and I have a lot to discuss. 

Ya know it is kinda funny what a women does to you. A couple of years ago, I would of packed up and been gone lol. 

Thank you all for the words of wisdom and the advice! 

Chris


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree with what Steve said.  Start looking now.  Polish up the resume and get it out on the street as quick as possible.  Except for some contract work once in a while I am mostly retired.  Nothing good ever came to me, my wife or anyone else I know when an employer cut salaries.  Don't quit until you find another job but don't feel obligated to hang around just because they haven't let you go yet.


Leave Her Johnny (sea chantey) (one of many versions) 

Oh, times are bad and wages are low,
     Leave her, Johnny, leave her!
 I dare say it's time for us to go,
     It's time for us to leave her!

http://youtu.be/4fVQwzv5Qfc


----------



## DMS (Aug 9, 2013)

I would stay, stick around with the existing job while you can, but start looking for something more stable _now_. I would talk to your buddy too, if he has a steady stream of work, great. If it's just every once in a while, then it may take the pressure off. In any case, keep your eyes out for something that you can sink your teeth into. Once you are out of the game, it's amazing how quickly you forget things.


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris--a lot has to go into your decision because of your age and wedding plans--you said you just bought a house--does your fiance have family in your area? does she have a career and is she working now? did you both grow up in your area? I would never run away from a house and family just because of a cut in pay.--money isn't everything--what you do with what you get is the key to happiness--it sounds like you have a lot going for you where you are at. don't force you and your fiance to make more decisions than how to deal with just a possible pay cut. you could make extra money at home doing welding and machine work to add extra income if needed. keep your feet in one place for stability and pray for help in making good decisions . If your fiances family is close--it is best to not seperate her a long distance away. do not let fear control you--have faith that God will see you through all situations--Don't push him aside from your decisions. we are praying for your good future--Dave


----------



## marwynne (Aug 9, 2013)

I would be looking into starting my own shop.  I would not end the job until the my shop was running.   I have made more money working for my self than I did for a salary.    

Most of every recommendation makes since.  Just how much money you want to make.   If you can travel to ND there is some real money there.

good luck

Marwynne)


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 9, 2013)

Again thank you guys!!  Her family is near here. Mine is a little over an hour north. I moved down here because of the plant. And she has been at her job ( she is a loan secretary) for little over a year. 

I have thought about starting my own shop. But my shop isnt completed yet, nor do I have enough equipment to open a welding shop. If I did, I wouldn't even offer machining yet. I know I don't have enough machining skills at this moment in time. But I sure wish I did!!!!!

I'm waiting to here back from my buddy. I should know more about that next week. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## llarson (Aug 9, 2013)

I got knocked out of a good job 3yrs. ago, massive layoff., so I've been there. Keep your head up and start knocking on doors, lots of them. Best to stay with your present job, if possible, 'till you find something better. Something coming in is a lot better than nothing, don't just quit. If an outfit says "maybe", keep bugging them. Make yourself the center of a spider web and keep branching out a ring at a time, go out no further than necessary, to enable you to maintain some stability in your life. Best wishes. Larry


----------



## sniggler (Aug 9, 2013)

I am a union Ironworker. There is always road work for good welders it is not always easy to find or get. The last couple of years here around NYC we had a lot of welding work and guys (boomers) came from all around the country for two reasons the money here is about the top and lack of work at home. When work slows down the boomers are the first to get laid off. When working in construction you have to be prepared for lay offs. I am between projects (out of work) right now myself. 

Get all the certifications you can and if you get a chance to go on the road for the right money do find out if it works for you and your girl before you have kids. 

If your not going to set up shop for yourself then really consider trying to stick with a union. 

Bob


----------



## n3480h (Aug 9, 2013)

NW Iowa has good welding jobs all over.  Even shift supervisors for welding.  Good pay, very low cost of living, friendly people, and a great place to raise kids.  Demco in Boyden Iowa, Link Mfg in Sioux Center, JTV in Sutherland - it goes on and on probably 20 different companies locally, needing decent welders.  These are stable companies with good benefits.
Tom


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris , If the rest of those guys get laid off or quit theres going to be 28 welders looking for work in the area. It's a tough choice but if you went to school and are certified go where the money is. The gas well industry is really taking off. Youre going to have to talk this one over with the new bride.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris, 
If it is a Union job and you are gaining seniority then I would stick around and keep paying into the union and get those benefits saved up.  I have to rely totally on my Social Security retirement and it is barely enough to cover my monthly house payment.  If I had kept my Union job I would be getting SS and pension pay and could probably afford the new to me mill I have been drooling over for a year.  Sometimes the extra pay at a different job isn't really as good as it looks on the surface because they will put you in the position at the bottom of the pile again and you will be the first one to go if they have a cutback or RIF.  So a little more of an hourly wage isn't necessarily all it looks to be on the face of it.  I had a great job that was paying me pretty good and I was doing something I really liked and I decided to go to a job for a bit more money and hated the job and what I had to do for the measly dollar an hour I added to my check.  I lost my longevity and seniority and when they cut back I got cut from overtime to less than 32 hours a week.   I still had to come to work 5 1/2 days but I just had to punch in later and pinch out earlier.  So it really cut into even getting a part time job to help cover the hours I lost when they cut us all back.  I used to work 84 hours and get paid on the other job and now I couldn't even get 32.  So think about what losing your seniority might mean in the long run, especially if you have a lot of years on that job already.  Some union jobs take forever to get promoted because somebody has to die or retire, but at least you know who is next in line and who is going to get the promotion on a union job anyway.  That's just some thought from an old job hopper from way back, hope this helps you decide one way or the other.

Bob


----------



## Walt (Aug 9, 2013)

Nothing to add on the advise part, but I wish you the best in your career whatever you decide.

Walt


----------



## DaveD (Aug 10, 2013)

If I were in your position I'd get my resume up to date this weekend and start sending it out ASAP. There is nothing that says you have to take any job you apply for. It will also take any prozpective employer a few days/weeks to even reply to you.

From your original post it seems the best that will happen is for the next 2-1/2 weeks you will be making $5 less an hour.

then.......
you will still have a production job at that rate (or maybe lower)
or....
you will be laid off
or....
the whole place will go belly up and everyone will be out of a job

as a minimum you will be competing in the marketplace with the other displaced 28 welders. If they all look for jobs the local market will be flooded with job applicants.

Worst case is the place goes under and then the market is really flooded. 

You need to aggressively get ahead of that curve.

Even if the company survives and you stay with them start paying attention to the overall situation and speculate as to their and your opportunity for long term employment there. If it doesn't look good then some long term career planning is in order. Better now than when you are 10 years older.

Making life altering decisions for you and your family can be and is a painfully undertaking. You have to decide if you and your bride want to try and control that or let circumstances dictate it by default and let the chips fall where they may.

BTDT (but not as a machinist/welder) and here, 40 years later, have no regrets having made those life altering decisions.


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 10, 2013)

Again thank you all for the sound advice. The fiancé and I had a disscuison last night. If I do indeed loose my job, she doesn't want me traveling or going into the coal mines. I then asked what else am I supposed to do. Those about the only two options of making decent money. But I told her I'm going to have to do what I have to do to make ends meet. Whether that means traveling or going under ground. 

On the union aspect of this. My pension is done, they are setting up a company matching 401k, and with that the pensions/early retirement are gone. It's USW. 

And on the other weldors that will be looking for work. Most of them came out of production and a lot just know what they have learned in the plant. Out of the 46 weldors there, only 13 of us were able to pass the certification test. 

Thanks again for the words of wisdom and advice. 

Chris


----------



## DMS (Aug 10, 2013)

In a way, the 401k could be better, because you can take it with you wherever you go (unless they are real jerks, and hold onto the matching portion unless you retire with them). I wish you well. I have been through similar times. My girlfriend and I both worked for the same place (a small consulting firm that did electronics and software development) when we were in college. We were about to graduate, and they offered to take us on full time, full benefits, more pay. Great right? Two weeks before we graduated they lost their last contract. They called everybody into a meeting and told us to go home; no more work. They would call if they got anything else. Talk about bad timing. My girlfriend managed to get a job at a company where she interned with. We moved in with my parents for a few months, and I did some temp work wherever I could find it. It was rough, but we made it through, and we are doing quite well now (that was more than 10 years ago now...).

There is always light at the end of the tunnel. I would also say; if you do end up getting layed off, and haven't lined up another gig, don't delay in filing for unemployment. When this happened to me, I felt embarrassed, and waited to file. I don't feel that way anymore, I pay into unemployment every week, as do most of us so that it's there when you need it. It's not a lot, but it can help keep you afloat and take some of the pressure off.


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is an update. I'm still welding. And I'm going back to my shift next week. I got back by the skin of my teeth lol. But I will know more for sure around the 27th. Thank you all for the encouragement and advice!!

Chris


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 21, 2013)

Chris--glad you stayed and your situation is better---It is always best to stay close to your wifes and your families---you get a lot of moral support from them--also you don't have to sell your new home and have the expenses of a move or two. usually people who run whenever the problems arrise, will do it time after time. ---
keep getting your home shop better equipted so you can use it to bring in extra income when needed---


Dave   hew:


----------



## aliva (Aug 22, 2013)

If you don't mind going out of country for a contract welding job. Theres lots of work in Newfoundland Canada.I know it's a stretch but I thought I'd mention it.
 The company that I work for is building a multi billion dollar smelter complex. They can't find enough HP welders or certified stainless steel welders. They recently brought in several welders from Ireland. Starting pay from what I understand is around $45:00/hr plus $10:00/hr bonus  free room and board. 
Also in Alberta Canada theres a great demand for welders in the oil fields, not sure what the pay is.


----------



## dieseldriver47 (Aug 23, 2013)

Chris,
      I know of your plant. I have hauled out of there when I as still working. It now looks like half the plant is idle. I was surprised to see cars in the parking lot. As an outsider looking in, it doesn't look good. Most of the steel mills I hauled out of in Pittsburgh, Weirton, Steubenville, Mingo Junction, Yorkville, Martins Ferry, Wheeling and etc, are either closed or just skeletons of what they were. Your aluminum plant and the old Kaiser plant down the river are following the decline of the steel plants. It is sad to see. Whatever you decide to do, expect things to get worse. It is the trend for our area. I suggest you spend some money on gasoline and drive up the river and down. Look at these plants for yourself and from the backside where you can. Talk to people in the area when you can. It's not just the plant you are in. All the heavy industries that so many men counted on for jobs are going away. It's a widespread problem up and down the Ohio River.   jrh


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! Canada ehh?? :thinking: Diesel driver, I know, I am originally from Mingo lol. My grandpa retired out of Wheeling Pitt, and the other retired from Weirton steel. Which none are there any more. From what I heard today, there will be another lay off in a couple of weeks. Depending on the meeting on the 27th. Heck they may even pull the plug.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Wells boys and girls, the plant got saved. And as part of the deal they got, they have to keep at least 650 people employed. Here is a link to video about it. Its about the first 5 minutes of it. http://www.puco.ohio.gov/apps/webcast/viewer.cfm?recordID=255  I especially liked the part when the guy said he doesnt like the management of the place :roflmao:

Guys seriously thank you all for your help and advice!!!

Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Oct 5, 2013)

I jumped the gun. They just announced next Friday that the 3-11shift is the last one in the plant

Chris


----------

